

Ask HN: Stock backtesting tools are broken. Anyone thought of fixing it? - zhangela


======
AllenSH
Have you taken a look at <https://www.quantopian.com/> ?

~~~
zhangela
I didn't know about it. Thanks for sharing!

------
mitaz
Seconded. I also haven't been able to find an easy to use backtester.

